# PV PA 4 Cheap!



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

Hey; Nice little score on the weekend. 'Vintage' Peavey PA-400, (6 ch, 200W, spring reverb) and 2 'Jem' 4X8" columns for $200. Great for practice, all works well, drivers in columns are 'Radio Speaker of Canada'. Looking for mics..... :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

wow..you lucky duck....awesome price
cheers
RIFF


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

great find!

there's a lot of vintage (er, old anyway) gear out there that works just fine for most of us. And can be had for reasonable $.

Maybe a dozen years ago I picked up a beat all to crap Traynor 12400 powered board for $300. 12 channel, 220 watts, works just fine for us. I've been toying with the idea of replacing it with newer gear, but the crazy thing will not break down. Sounds great, has shitloads of power. I love old Traynors.


----------

